# Trying to pick a new army



## BioCreed (Jun 8, 2010)

I have been collecting beastmen for almost a year and I am pleased with where they are right now. So I was thinking of collecting a new army. Now I really don't want a hord army so no Skaven or Empire. I would like to collect an elite army with low model count. I would also like a fairly competative army because I would like to perticipate in some tournaments in the future. If anyone has any advice on a new army and posibly a potential list that would be awsome. Thanks


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Both High Elves and Dark Elves would fit your criteria, as well as Warriors of Chaos to a lesser degree. Do any of these appeal to you?


----------



## BioCreed (Jun 8, 2010)

Masked Jackal said:


> Both High Elves and Dark Elves would fit your criteria, as well as Warriors of Chaos to a lesser degree. Do any of these appeal to you?


I wouldn't mind warriors or dark elves. But I dont know all that much about ether one. I have only ever played beastmen and i know there book inside out. What would be a good starter force for worriors and or dark elves


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

BioCreed said:


> I wouldn't mind warriors or dark elves. But I dont know all that much about ether one. I have only ever played beastmen and i know there book inside out. What would be a good starter force for worriors and or dark elves


Dark Elves and Warriors are similarly killy, both are quite versatile, though the Dark Elves are moreso. Dark Elves are very fragile, while Warriors are tough. Dark Elves can field some tough-to-kill units however.

As for a starter force, I'll leave Warriors to someone who plays them and go straight to Dark Elves. Ideally you should have: 

A Sorceress of some kind.
A Battle-Standard bearer (Would have to be converted most likely, Corsair and Cold One Knights sprues would be useful for this.)
Cauldron of Blood
A solid base of Warriors and Repeater Crossbowmen. Crossbowmen are probably the more competitive choice, but it depends on your army.
Black-Guard are well-suited to the new edition, and very dependable.
Cold One Knights and chariots (converted) both look awesome, and outfitted right can do very well. Chariots are probably best choice as flanker units, Knights with the Banner of Hag Graef can keep their killy up pretty well past first round of combat.
And finally Hydras, Hydras, Hydras. Only rare choice you need.

Characters and Warrior sprues are of course, the highest priority, with Hydras and Black-Guard just behind. The battalion is a good set, and if you buy an extra CoK sprue, you can run a good unit of those, and another warrior box should do you good. Not much else I can recommend past here, except that the other specials, Witch Elves and Executioners, are more specialist units, and won't fare well unless you know how to use them. Another note is that Cauldron conversions are really cool. Get an Avatar if you want.


----------



## BioCreed (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for the tips on dark elves very helpfull. But maybe if i had some info on warriors of chaos i may be able to make up my mind on which to pick.


----------

